# Transformador 220/110 para potencia de 100rms



## epicee77 (Abr 23, 2008)

Hola, que tal.
Tenia una duda. en el siguiente link, muestran como crear un amplificador de 100watt, pero queria hacer una consulta. segun dice, se tiene que alimentar con 100 volt y masa, con un consumo de casi 2 ampers. yo en mi casa, poseo transformadores 220/110 V y mayor amperaje q 2A. por lo que queria saber, si a este amplificador puedo alimentarlo con 110 rectificado *(q seguramente seria mayor tension de 110, pero no se cuanto) o tengo que si o si alimentarlo con 100V. y si fuera de este modo, como puedo hacer que salgan 100v ?
Y otra duda, alguien ha construido este amplificador ? Q tal anda ?

Gracias !
LINK:
http://www.ugr.es/~amroldan/proyectos/amplificador_100w/archivos/etapa_de_potencia_para_100w1.htm


----------



## santiago (Abr 23, 2008)

para saber si de la banca fijate en las hojas de datos de los transistores cual es el voltage maximo
a mi no me gusta mejor armate uno del foro hasta hay con operacionales que tiran mas potencia o la misma y andan perfecto con tu transformador
cuando quieras armar algo primero matate buscando pregunta y despues arma es un consejo 
yo lo aprendi por las malas con la pagina pablin
salu2


----------



## epicee77 (Abr 23, 2008)

Hola, he estado buscando en el foro, pero lo que pasa, es que la mayoria de los amplificadores que hay aca, son para fuentes partidas. 
Si sabes de alguno del foro que no use este tipo de fuente me mandas el link!
gracias !


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2008)

Antes de pensar en hacer algo fijate si lo que tienes es transformador o auto-transformador

Mide con el multimetro si hay continuidad entre el primario y el secundario:
Si la hay *"Todo Mal"* es auto-transformadorrador y su empleo en un amplificador es peligroso, ya que tendras potencial de red aplicado a la la tierra del equipo que armes.

Si no hay continuidad, *"Todo bien"*, armate el amplificador


----------



## epicee77 (Abr 24, 2008)

Lo que tengo es un transformador. Es mas, tengo 2 transformadores 220/110V, pero no son del mismo tamaño. con ellos se puede lograr +-110 ? como se hace esto ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2008)

Si fueran de la misma potencia se podrian poner los secundarios en serie.
Pero si no son iguales, la posible carga que le apliques creara una diferencia de tension sobre las salidas (No seran parejas)


----------



## epicee77 (Abr 24, 2008)

Me imagino que eso significa que no puedo utilizarlos..
gracias !


----------

